# 2000 Air Filter



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Ford 2000; 2750 hrs; 4/1 Transmission... Just bought this tractor last week and it has obviously been rode hard and put up wet most of its life. I plan to change oil + filter plus air filter and am wondering if there are commonly available filters available in places other than Tractor Supply (not one near me). I have a reproduction manual which talks about flushing the air filter with a soapy water bath and I wondered if this is a good practice or not. Filters are not cheap for the tractor so am interested in any savings I can get.

Also...is there a list of filters (of all kinds) available? Would like to put the list with my manual for future reference.

I'm a newbie to tractor ownership and to this forum and would like to say how useful I have found the information here. I appreciate everyone's willingness to share their knowledge. Many thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi marcusmerritt,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

There are two completely different models of Ford 2000's. The first model 2000 has a 4 cylinder engine, manufactured 1962-1964 (looks like the old 50's Ford tractors). The other model 2000 has a 3 cylinder engine, manufactured 1965-1974. I'm guessing that your's is a 3 cylinder version. 

An auto parts store should be able to cross-reference filters for you. Write down in your manual all filters they cross-reference for you. Thereafter, when you need a filter you can shop internet sources (ebay, amazon, etc.). Or you can go directly to internet sources for filters (skip going to the auto parts store). 

Regarding the air filter, does the filter in the attached diagram look like yours? I have a John Deere and a Kubota with a similar inner/outer filter. I blow dirt out of the outer filter with compressed air. I have done this many, many times. The inner air filter should always be clean. The purpose of the inner filter is to protect the engine in event the outer filter element fails. If there is any dirt on the inner filter, that indicates the outer element is leaking, and the filters should be replaced immediately. 

HTH, come see us again!!


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome, BigT, I'm delighted to have joined the ranks of Ford tractor ownership. Yes, my tractor is a 3 cylinder 2000. According to the serial number produced in 1965. Has a vent on top (only a screen in the dome cap) in front and a single tubular air filter cartridge via a horizontal chamber in the left side of the engine cover. I've taken the existing air filter out and blown it off but it seemed to be pretty clean, no debris. My manual mentions washing it out and wondered if that is effective or should I just buy a new filter. 

Will eventually replace all filters, hence my question about a list of filters that might be available.

Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The paper air filter elements are expensive ($$$), therefore it is important to extend their life as much as we safely can. Since you found little dust in your filter, you may not have a significant dust problem (or the filter element is nearly new). 

My manual says I can wash the outer element out but to never blow it out with compressed air unless it is completely dry. I never wash my elements. My primary concern is that washing may alter the filter element fibers to allow dust passage. I just blow the outer element out with compressed air (50 psi max) and rely on the inner element to alert me of any leakage. 

You are at a disadvantage without the inner element, but I think that you can safely go 2-3 years between changes. Your judgment. Look up through your filter in presence of a bright light source each time you blow it out to see if it has any pinholes.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

I double checked the air filter this afternoon and it does not have a second 'core' filter. And, it looks pretty clean so I am gonna let well enough alone for now.

What's the opinion of the oil filter conversion kits from a cartridge to a spin-on? I've not yet changed the oil but need to do so soon as it's clearly in need of a change. If I were to install the conversion kit, is there a particular spin-on filter everyone likes? My F150 uses a large Fram filter (8A?) which was mentioned in a separate post.

I think my 2000 took a tumble or ran into something in its past so I've been removing front cowling and hoods this afternoon in order to beat them out so they fit better. Front headlights are missing and front cowling is skewed. Plus no bumper. Interesting to see the innards that are not visible with the hoods in place. Many thanks for your responses.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I would definitely do the oil filter conversion kit from a cartridge to a spin-on.


----------

